
Google Reader API - peter123
http://www.niallkennedy.com/blog/2005/12/google-reader-api.html
======
waleedka
Although an old article, it's still probably the best reference for Google's
Feed APIs out there. I considered using the APIs some time ago for a project
in which I need to pull tens of thousands of feeds, but Google's TOS limit
it's use to not-for-profit projects. I ended up using the SimplePie PHP
library, and I'm very happy with it.

------
Anon84

         Posted on December 26, 2005

------
cbryan
Thanks for posting this. I know it's three-ish years old now, but I still
hadn't heard of it.

------
sidsavara
Man! I got all excited. This is the same post I found years ago ;)

